# Searching for Baseboard Ogee Bit



## Gold (Aug 13, 2009)

I'm making some floor moldings to match the others in my house, and I can't find the router bit for the life of me. I need an ogee with a 3/4" cutting length. I've been searching online for hours, and the only one I can find is a Lonnie Bird (who is he?) for $122. Since I'm just making these for a small room, I really don't want to spend that kind of money on the bit alone. The weird thing is, I see this profile all the time, so I would think it would be an easy bit to find.

Does anyone know where I could find this at a decent price?


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Gold, Welcome. Lonnie isa known woodworker around the world, And a great teacher, and person. I am sure that Lonnie does not sell cheep bits, He has a great reputation, and will protect that. Why do you not go to e-bay. Yhey have reasonable priced bits. The problem with bits is that the good ones are made with, or are all carbide. Good carbide is expensive. Good luck


----------



## Charles M (Apr 10, 2006)

Gold said:


> I'm making some floor moldings to match the others in my house, and I can't find the router bit for the life of me. I need an ogee with a 3/4" cutting length. I've been searching online for hours, and the only one I can find is a Lonnie Bird (who is he?) for $122. Since I'm just making these for a small room, I really don't want to spend that kind of money on the bit alone. The weird thing is, I see this profile all the time, so I would think it would be an easy bit to find.
> 
> Does anyone know where I could find this at a decent price?


We have a selection of baseboard bits here:
Freud Tools - Base and Cap Bits




























Any of these look like what you're after? If so, you can Google Freud and the item number to get pricing.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Gold

It's a number game, once you find the profile and the number for that bit you can find the bit and the price on the net..

See the link below
Freud Router Bits

just one of many 
http://freud-tools.com/freudcrowmou.html


=========



Gold said:


> I'm making some floor moldings to match the others in my house, and I can't find the router bit for the life of me. I need an ogee with a 3/4" cutting length. I've been searching online for hours, and the only one I can find is a Lonnie Bird (who is he?) for $122. Since I'm just making these for a small room, I really don't want to spend that kind of money on the bit alone. The weird thing is, I see this profile all the time, so I would think it would be an easy bit to find.
> 
> Does anyone know where I could find this at a decent price?


----------



## Gold (Aug 13, 2009)

Thank you all for your help. I ended up just doing it using a cove and a roundover and then sanding to get it just right. It took some more time, but saved me a good bit of money. 

I'm really pretty stumped that I couldn't find that bit for a decent price, but I'll keep looking for the future.


----------

